
Quality is Not Job 0xff: There is No Good Enough  - daGrevis
http://thecodist.com/article/quality_is_not_job_0xff_there_is_no_good_enough
======
planetjones
"but I can't believe a big company shipping crap"

I definitely can. The bigger the company the more layers of management,
analysts, architects, etc. you will find. The more diluted the product becomes
and the more the end users suffer.

I still get Google Maps showing in some strange crazy language even though I
go the .co.uk homepage. I still get random stories popping up on my mobile
facebook feed even though they first appeared many weeks ago. But these are
tech companies - the problem at traditional companies e.g. Banks, is a zillion
times more than this.

"Big" companies who manage to not ship crap would be unbelievable for me.

